# Info: Dos Rios to Alder Point - Eel River



## Norcalcoastie (Jan 4, 2019)

I’ve floated it. It’s a hidden gem. Not as rough an area as people make it out. 

1. I’ve ran it at 11,000cfs. I wouldn’t do that in a canoe. If you’re a solid boater I guess you could. Island Mountain Falls is for real at high water. The rest of it is read n run. I almost flipped at the falls in a 14” raft. At less than 5k it’s probably very doable for an average WW canoeist. But it sounds like you’ve got skills. It’s very remote if anything goes wrong. It’s still worth it
2. The take out at Alderpoint is absolutely heinous. There really is no take out. It’s a trail up about 60” from the river to the road. Everything has to be broken down and hauled up. We had to break down 7 oar rigs and carry them up. It’s still worth it. 
3. Rick is Legit. A bit pricey, but the only shuttle operator in the area I know of. He’a also the local church pastor. He kept my cars at his place until the takeout day. Very kind man. It’s totally worth it. 
4. The scenery is amazing. Big beach camps. I personally love all the railroad debris. Some hate it. I get it. Some strange folk about in those parts. It’s still worth it.

it’s definitely an adventure out there. Run it when there’s enough water. I usually do 3 days/2 nights.


----------



## Norcalcoastie (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## PBattler (Apr 1, 2017)

Norcalcoastie,

What's your best guess on The Eel for May 2021? Would you anticipate boatable flows (14' gear boat and assorted IK's, etc.), or do you think it'll be too late? I struck out on permit lotteries and have always been curious about The Eel. 

Thanks.


----------



## Norcalcoastie (Jan 4, 2019)

I imagine it would be very boatable in May. I think anything above 1500 is good for a raft.


----------



## PBattler (Apr 1, 2017)

Thank You NCC.


----------



## Norcalcoastie (Jan 4, 2019)

I made a river guide a few years ago. Take it with a grain of salt. I think its pretty accurate. PM me your email, I'll send you the pdf. Take it to Kinkos and have them print it on waterproof paper and spiral bound it.


----------



## PBattler (Apr 1, 2017)

I'll take a look at your guide. Thank you.


----------



## kanoer2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for the info. We've used Rick for 20 years for Alderpoint to Eel Rock until access issues developed at Eel Rock 2014. So yeah, lots of years have passed! But majoraty of us are now retired and the Dos Rio trip has been on everyones bucket list forever, and hopefully that'll mean we can finally run it. Cross our fingures for this year. If it happens I'll report back
C
PS, Are you in Humboldt area?


----------



## kanoer2 (Mar 5, 2011)

PBattler said:


> Norcalcoastie,
> 
> What's your best guess on The Eel for May 2021? Would you anticipate boatable flows (14' gear boat and assorted IK's, etc.), or do you think it'll be too late? I struck out on permit lotteries and have always been curious about The Eel.
> 
> Thanks.


Be aware that this drainage is actually kinda "flashy". Canoe club out of SF Bay Area tried doing this section about 25 years ago, front came in, river came way way up over night, they hauled everything up to the railroad tracks (still running back then), & found a rancher who was able to "rescue" them.

The up-river winds can be pretty hellacious too. We have our own story from mid '90's on the Alderpoint run. FLow was @10K cfs, wind had to have been 25 knotts as there were white caps going up-stream. Stopped us cold. Whirlpools GC sized too, and did "swallow" a canoe. Had one couple mutiny and refused to go further. Out in the middle of nowhere! Broke them up into different canoes, and eventually made it the take out. Oh to be young again. . .
The old timer RR guys label this as "country that God isn't finished with".

Hope you pull off your Eel trip, one of my most favorite local overnighter's.

C


----------



## Norcalcoastie (Jan 4, 2019)

thanks to the Coast Guard, I lived in Eureka for 14 years. While we really liked it, we recently moved to Bend OR. So many good river around there with very little overnight summer traffic. The Klamath around Happy Camp was a lot of fun too. The Trinity is also amazing, but has limited camping/long trips.

kanoer, you’re right about that area - Winds, erosion and constant seismic activity keep that place constantly in flux. Given the area, I never had a problem with my trips. Lol. For years the takeout at Alderpoint was easily recognized by a big Dodge Ram abandoned in the river


----------



## kanoer2 (Mar 5, 2011)

These are from May, ranging from '06- 4000cfs, '09 - 1850cfs , & '09 - 5500cfs. Note the baby rattler we picked up someplace. It was hiding under a float bag, discovered while unloading gear!


----------



## kanoer2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for your time in the Coasties!! Also had a fellow WW canoe Coastie who was the "Recreation Officer" I believe. You may have known him. Sure miss him and family.

Happy Paddling!!
C


----------



## PBattler (Apr 1, 2017)

Thanks everybody!

PBR


----------



## Wolf Larsen (Apr 13, 2021)

Norcalcoastie said:


> I imagine it would be very boatable in May. I think anything above 1500 is good for a raft.


Which gauge are you talking about here?
Dos Rios? Fort Seward? Scotia? Something else?

I'm interested in doing this float with two passengers and all our gear in a 15' Zephyr. It looks like the window for this year may be closing soon.


----------



## Norcalcoastie (Jan 4, 2019)

Wolf Larsen said:


> Which gauge are you talking about here?
> Dos Rios? Fort Seward? Scotia? Something else?
> 
> I'm interested in doing this float with two passengers and all our gear in a 15' Zephyr. It looks like the window for this year may be closing soon.


The Fort Seward gauge is for the Dos Rios to Alder Point run. I think its been a low snow year, but I’m unsure. The Eel River snowpack sites seems to be down. Don’t give up! If a large rain comes in, that river will come up quick and can run for awhile. Keep your eye on it.


----------

